# Advertisment in MMM



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

The advert on the Inside front cover of the March Issue of MMM for Swift Bessacarr and Ace.States that Automatic Gearbox will be available from
February next year,I hope this is a misprint.


Les


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

[quote I hope this is a misprint]

WHY


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Because I have one on order for delivery Mar/Apr and was told it was available from this February.

Les


----------

